

Windows 10 won't run games with SafeDisc or Securom DRM - dwgirvan
http://www.windowscentral.com/windows-10-wont-run-games-safedisc-or-securom-drm

======
Someone1234
Or to re-word this in plain English: DRM was hooking Win32 APIs in an
unauthorised way, Microsoft is utilising both improved compiler tech' as well
as new coding techniques to detect/fight tampering. The goal is to stop
malware from hooking Win32 to steal user information or otherwise perform
exploits which might raise their access level (e.g. out of a sandbox). If
Microsoft wanted to avoid breaking this DRM they would literally have to make
their stuff less secure and ignore modern technologies which are designed to
prevent/make it harder to do exactly this.

Not only has Microsoft made the right decision, but it was really the only
decision they could make. They cannot just ignore new security technology
because some DRM was written to exploit Windows back two versions ago. It
sucks that users get caught in the middle, but DRM always kind of did that by
its nature (legit users get caught between the publisher and pirates).

The short is: DRM is malware, Microsoft secured Windows against malware, DRM
broke.

------
Arzh
Wow, so microsoft says that the style of DRM is harmful to the users, the
maker of the DRM just says "Well it's their fault they don't like it now"
Sounds a bit like blaming the victim.

------
lewisl9029
So it's business as usual for the pirates (who would bypass the DRM anyways),
while legitimate users are shit outta luck (unless they bypass the DRM
themselves)?

If this doesn't convince publishers that DRM doesn't work as intended, I'm not
sure what will.

------
xsmasher
This choice is long-term good if it reduces the use of DRM, but it's pretty
user-hostile right now.

No chance of running in a "Windows 7 compatibility" mode that allows the DRM
to keep working?

~~~
pixl97
>No chance of running in a "Windows 7 compatibility" mode that allows the DRM
to keep working

Wouldn't a virus just try to run itself in compatibility mode? I'm not exactly
sure how that would be scripted, but I could see a multi component attack
using a method like that.

~~~
chinpokomon
I'm pretty sure Windows 7 compatibility mode just makes it so that when a
program asks "What version of Windows am I running on?" the system will lie
and say "Windows 7." The rest of the compatibility comes from shims written to
patch popular and broken applications that incorrectly used Windows APIs in
incorrect ways or expected different results from specific calls. Patching
broken DRM is beyond what the backwards compatibility can do. SecureROM for
instance had a low-level DLL in system32 and games that were "secured" with
that DRM used it to take advantage of the system. I read this as that
Microsoft isn't providing a way to install that DLL anymore and it would
potentially open up an attack vector if they allowed it.

